# Brits in Emmarentia would like to meet new friends



## LucyH77 (Oct 18, 2012)

Hello there, my husband, 1 year old daugther and I moved to Johannesburg in June from the UK. So far we really love it here but my only problem is because I work from home I am finding it really difficult to meet other mums, families, new friends. I have been looking for playgroups etc to join in the Emmarentia area but just not sure I am looking in the right places or perhaps they just don't exist and I need to look for some other type of groups. Does anyone out there know of any mums goups I could join or any other types of groups where we could meet other families with young children?
We would love to make some new friends and it is not limited to people with children. Open to suggestions and advice, thanks for reading this..... Lucy


----------

